# تسعير المناقصات



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (8 نوفمبر 2008)

الزملاء الكرام
موضوع تسعير المناقصات من المواضيع الهامة المهملة في منتدانا العزيز
صحيح أن هذا من اختصاص اهل الخبرات،ولكن له أسس لا بد من مناقشتها
فهل من مؤيد؟


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (8 نوفمبر 2008)

بكل تأكيد اخونا الكريم عبد الرحمن

فتسعير المناقصات 
هو اساس التنافسية المرجوة في كل شركة مقاولات او حتى استشارات وتصميم

لكننا حاولنا في موضوعات متفرقة ان نعالج اجزاءا مما يتعلق بالتسعير
مثل معدلات الانتاجية والمناقصات وغيرها


ومما مررت به بالمشروعات عموما
ارى ان على الشركات التي تريد التنافس في السوق
ان يكون لها مرجعية تاريخية 
يتم فيها تدوين معدلات الانتاجية لعمالة الشركة نفسها 
تستخرج منها الزمن الفعلي لكل بند
و ايضا تكاليف المواد والعمالة لكل بند 
وتطلب الشركات من مديري المشروع امدادها بكل ما يستجد على معدلات الانتاجية والتكاليف 
على ان يكون لديها مكتب فني (pmo) يقوم باستخدام تلك المعلومات وتحويلها الى تسعير للبنود
مع عدم اغفال محور المخاطر الذي يمكن ان يستفاد منه ان كانت المخاطر ايجابية 
ليمكن تقليل الاسعار وضمان التنافسية والبقاء في السوق

وفي التسعير لا ننسى اعتبار النقاط الهامة المؤثرة فيه مثل:
- دراسة مواصفات العقد ومستوى الجودة المطلوبة 
- دراسة البنود التي بها مخاطر واضافة تكلفة لها في حالة عدم القدرة على درئها
- تكاليف الادارة 
- المدة الزمنية المسموح بها للمشروع ( هل مضغوطة او طبيعية معقولة )
- تكاليف بعض التدريبات التي قد تطلبها عملية تنفيذ المشروع 
- تكاليف الاستشارات الخارجية لبعض الاعمال المتخصصة " ان وجدت "
-احيانا يوضع ف الاعتبار نسبة تقدم الى جالبي المشروعات 
- اضافة الى الربح والبونص الذي يمكن توزيعه كنسبة من الربحية

و يمكن لنا اخي عبد الرحمن
ان نتحاور في محاور كثيرة بموضوع التسعير

مثل:

- نوعية التكلفة وتأثيرها على التسعير ( مثل مباشرة وغير مباشرة او متغيرة وغير متغيرة )
- سياسات الشركات (الصحيح منها والغير صحيح ) في قبول المشروعات وتسعيرها
- طرق حساب التكلفة وبالتالي التسعير
- انواع تقدير احتياطيات المخاطر المضافة على التسعير
- معدلات الانتاجية ( وتلك التي حاولنا هنا بملتقانا جاهدين ان نصل الى موسوعة شامله لها لكننها لم تستكمل بعد )

الى غير ذلك من المحاور

واود ان يتشارك معنا الزملاء الافاضلل جميعا

واترك لهم المجال 
لانه كبير وخصب في موضوع التسعير

ولان بيننا خبراء كثيرين في محور التسعير للبنود وبالتالي للمشروعات

مشكورا اخونا عبد الرحمن على طرح موضوع متخصص مثل هذا

​


----------



## foratfaris (9 نوفمبر 2008)

نعم اؤيد هذا اانه من المواضيع الهامة جدا والحساسة....


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (9 نوفمبر 2008)

أشكر الزميل نهر النيل على تجاوبه مع الموضوع
عادة أبدا بقراءة المناقصة بحثا عن كل ما يؤثر على التسعير فيها غير جدول الكميات،مثل مكاتب الاستشاري وسياراته وتجهيزات مكاتبه،وغير ذلك فلكل مناقصة خصوصية لا تعرفها إلا بقراءة المناقصة كاملة
بعد ذلك أجهز جدول بتكاليف الانتقال للموقعMobilization من مكاتب وأثاث وسكن العمال ولوازمه وووو
ثم القوى العاملة الغير مباشرة من مهندسين ورسامين وغير ذلك
ثم أجهز كشف المعدات اللازمة ونسبة الاستهلاك التي ستحمل على المناقصة
نجهز كشف المصاريف الإدارية للمكتب الرئيسي للشركة ونسبة تحميل ذلك على المناقصة
ثم كشف مصاريف التمويل والكفالات والضرائب والتأمين
وأبدا بتحليل بنود المناقصة لمعرفة تكلفة كل بند من العمالة والمواد والمعدات أو تكلفة المقاول الفرعي للبند
طبعا يجب توفر جداول انتاجية للعمالة وهذه معضلة خاصة في الخليج لتعدد الجنسيات والانتاجية لهم
ويجب توفر جداول حديثة لأسعار المواد،وتأجير المعدات


----------



## حسن مشهور (10 نوفمبر 2008)

عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:


> أشكر الزميل نهر النيل على تجاوبه مع الموضوع
> عادة أبدا بقراءة المناقصة بحثـاً عن كل ما يؤثر على التسعير فيها غير جدول الكميات،مثل مكاتب الاستشاري وسياراته وتجهيزات مكاتبه،وغير ذلك فلكل مناقصة خصوصية لا تعرفها إلا بقراءة المناقصة كاملة
> بعد ذلك أجهز جدول بتكاليف الانتقال للموقع Mobilization من مكاتب وأثاث وسكن العمال ولوازمه و..و..و..و..، ثم القوى العاملة الغير مباشرة من مهندسين ورسامين وغير ذلك
> ثم أجهز كشف المعدات اللازمة ونسبة الاستهلاك التي ستحمل على المناقصة
> ...


 

الأخ/ عبد الرحمن المحترم

لقد لخصت سيادتك موضوع " تسعير المناقصات " ببساطة :
دراسة المناقصة ،
تحليل بنودهـا ومعرفة تكلفة كل بند .
ولكن قليلون هم من يقومون بإعتماد هذا المنهج في التسعير . فغالباً ما يلجىء بعض المقاولين لمشاريع سابقة مماثلة لإحتساب تكلفة تقديرية للمتر المربع ، وإعتماد تلك المؤشرات عند تسعير مشاريعهم الجديدة ! ​


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (12 نوفمبر 2008)

أن هذا الموضوع من أحد الأسباب المهمة لخسارة الشركات
نأمل المزيد من الآراء


----------



## walidkhlil55 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
موضوع التسعير عن طريقة المتر المسطح يمكن استعمالها فى المشروعات الصغيرة و قليلة الاهمية ذلك
لان يوجد التزام ببرنامج زمنى و يكون فى المعظم التعامل مع المالم مباشرة 
ولا يوجد جداول كميات و شروط ومواصفات


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (26 نوفمبر 2008)

هل يوجد في السوق أو لدى أحد الزملاء برنامج يساعد في تحليل البنود والتسعير


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (26 نوفمبر 2008)

البرايمافيرا نفسه او اى برنامج يمكن ان يحلل الاسعار للدراسه وبسهوله


----------



## walidkhlil55 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
المهندس مصعب 
برجاء من سيادتكم كيفية استخدام البرايمفيرا فى تحليل الاسعار


----------



## virtualknight (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (28 نوفمبر 2008)

walidkhlil55 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المهندس مصعب
> برجاء من سيادتكم كيفية استخدام البرايمفيرا فى تحليل الاسعار


تكتب البنود كلها واسعارها ومن ثم التقرير المالى
حاول فقط او برنامج مايكروسفت بروجكت


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (30 نوفمبر 2008)

والله يا مصعب ما فهمت كيف
إشرح لنا مع شوية تفصيل لو تكرمت
شكرا لك


----------



## habeeba (3 ديسمبر 2008)

التسعير مجال ممتاز لكن لغير المهندسين اللي عندهم ضغط وسكر ... عشان شغل التسعير هيجيب ده كله .. مثل ما حل بي أنا ...


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (4 ديسمبر 2008)

ولما المشروع يخسر،على طول ،المرحوم اللي سعر كان غلطان!!!!


----------



## حسن مشهور (4 ديسمبر 2008)

الإخوة الأعزاء ،
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
إسمحوا لي بالمشاركة في هذا الموضوع من واقع خبرتي المتواضعة في هذا المجال .

تسعير المناقصات :
المشكلة في رأيي تكمن في تعاملنـا بمنهجية ثابتة لا تستند إلى دراسة علمية منطقية عند تسعيرنا للمشاريع . وكثيراً ما ننسى أن لكل مشروع خصوصيته . وقد تشترك المشاريع في بعض بنود الأعمال التقليدية ، التي يستطيع أياً منـّا التصدي لتسعيرهـا (من خلال تجاربه السابقة) أو الرجوع إلى مشاريع الشركة السابقة لإستخراج معدلات إنتاج واقعية ، وتكلفة البنود كما وردت في السجلات المحاسبية لتلك المشاريع ، وعقد المقارنات وإضافة ما يلزم من نسب تضخم أو هامش ربح أو نسب إستهلاك مناسبة .. إلخ . ​ 
إذن لنتـفق أولاً.. أنه لابد من وجود سـجلات لمشاريع سبق إنجازها ، وتم رصد نتائجها بدقة وصدق وواقعية . وهنا تظهر مدى أهمية المعلومات الواردة من الموقع (Feedback) رغم ما قد تسببه تلك المعلومات من إحراج للمهندس الذي قام بتسـعير المشروع ، حيث سينظر إليه على أنه قليل الخبرة ، وأنه أحد أسباب خسارة المشروع (والشركة) . وسيجد فريق التنـفيذ بالموقع مخرجاً ومُـبرراً لفشلهم وقلة إنتاجيتهم وعدم إلتزامهم ببرنامج / خطة العمـل ، أو التسيب الحاصل في إستخدام الأفراد أو المعدات ، وقيامهم بإلقاء اللوم على مهندس التسعير . ​ 
وأنا لا أحبذ التعـميم بأي شكل من الأشكال .. حيث أن بند الحفروالردم ، على سبيل المثال ، قد لا تتوفر له نفس ظروف المشروع السابق (الذي إعتمدناه كمرجع لتحليل الأسعار) .. وذلك للأسباب التالية:​ 
1. طبيعة الموقع : وهل هي صخرية ، أو تربة مدفونة .. ولكل منها تكلفتها الخاصة كما نعلم . أيضاً .. مدى صلاحية ناتج الحفر لإعادة إستخدامه في أعمال الردم لاحقاً .. وهل سـيتم التخلص منه نهائياً ؟ أم سيتم معالجته ؟ وأين؟ وبكم ؟ . كذلك .. تفاوت مناسيب الموقع ذاته وتأثير ذلك على التكلفة، وغالباً ما يتم إغفال تلك المناسيب عن عمد من قبل إستشاري المشروع (مستنداً إلى شروط المناقصة التي توجب على المقاول التحقق من المعلومات بنفسه وإدراج التكلفة ضمن سعره) .. وينتهي الأمر إلى القيام بأعمال حفر إضافية غير مدرجة في الأساس في جدول الكميات .​ 
2. موقع المشروع : وهل هو داخل أو خارج المدينة .. وأقصد هنا هل تتوفر أماكن تشوين لنواتج الحفر ؟ أم سيتم نقلها لموقع آخر بديل لفترة مؤقتة لحين إحتياجها في أعمال الردم ؟ ومدى قرب أو بُـعد هذا الموقع البديل ؟ وهل هو أرض مشاع ؟ أم سيتم تأجيرها لفترة محدودة ؟ وهذه جميعها تكلفة إضافية (النقل والتشوين ثم إعادة النقل للموقع مرة أخرى .. والإيجار ..) ربما لم تكن في الحسبان . أيضاً بُعد المشروع عن مكب النفايات (مخلفات البناء الغير مرغوبة) المعتمد من البلدية المعنية ، وما يسببه ذلك من تكلفة إضافية أيضاً . كذلك وجود المشروع بالقرب من مباني/منشآت قائمة وضرورة تدعيمها قبل الحفر . ​ 
3. طريقة الحساب المستخدمة : فهناك أســاليب قـياس نمـطـية معـتمـدة بكل دولة (Standard Method of Measurements) .. يتم من خلالها حساب كميات الحفر والردم والتي قد تختلف عن مفهوم كل منـّـا في كيفية حساب هذا البند . وتعتمد في الأساس على حساب كميات الحفر طبقاً للمقاسات الموضحة في الرسومات كما لو كنت تستخدم سـكيناً حاداً في شـق الأرض وإستخراج كمية الحفر المطلوبة ، دون النظر إلى طبيعة التربة أو المعدات المستخدمة ، ناهيك عن طبيعة تصميم القواعد الخرسانية ذاتها (أقصد قربها من بعضها البعض للحد الذي لا يسمح الإبقاء على هذا الجدار الدقيق الفاصل بين حفرتين مثلاً .. ويكون من الطبيعي إزالته وتوسعة الحفرة .. وهذه كمية حفر – وردم لاحقاً– لم تكن في الحسبان) .. أيضاً عمق الحفر ذاته وما إذا كان يستلزم ذلك دعم لجوانب الحفر مثلاً (Shoring) .​ 
4. طريقة (أسلوب) الحَـفـْر المستخدمة : فقد يفضل مهندس الموقع (مدير المشروع) حفر الموقع بالكامل (Bulk Excavation) عوضاً عن الحُـفـَر الفردية (Individual Pits) لأسباب كثيرة : سرعة الإنجاز .. ضيق الموقع وصعوبة تشوين ناتج الحفر .. تصميم القواعد ذاته (كما أشرت أعلاه) . كل هذا سيتـبعه تكلفة إضافية .. ربما لم يأخذها المهندس المسعر في حسبانه .​ 
هذه مجرد ملاحظات مبدئية تتعلق بتسعير بند واحد فقط وهو الحفر ، وكيف يمكن لها أن تؤثر على تسعير المناقصة . قد يقول البعض أن الفرق في التكلفة بسيط ولا يحتاج إلى كل هذا التعقيد في الحسابات .. وقد يكونوا على حق .. ولكنني أردت فقط أن أورد بعض الأمثلة لكيفية تأثير بند بسيط كالحفر على التسعير مهما كان هذا التأثير بسيطاً أو يمكن إستيعابه (إهماله) .. ولكن ماذا عن باقي بنود المناقصة ؟ وهل جميعها بهذا التعقيد ؟ الإجابة : نعم .​ 
وأترك المجال للإخوة للتعليق .​


----------



## nofal (6 ديسمبر 2008)

أعتقد أنه على شركات المقاولات أن تدرب مهندسيها بهذا القسم المهم لما له الأثر الكبير فى نجاح مشاريعها , وهو
ما طبقته بنفسى ولمست أثره حينما انتقلت الى أحد مشاريع الشركة التى أعمل بها .


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (7 ديسمبر 2008)

الزميل حسن رائع كلامك صادر من مهندس ذو خبرة حقيقية


----------



## habeeba (11 ديسمبر 2008)

ممتاز كلامك يا بشمهندس حسن
التسعير منهجه كالتالي:
أولا لو سعرت مناقصه وطلعت الأول ( مع ان الفرق بينك وبين التاني والتالت والرابع يدوب حاجات بسيطه) يقولو ده مسعر بخساره ..واللي بيأكد ده اللي هينفذ المشروع وهيطلعه خسران وطبعا السبب هو المهندس اللي مسعر المشروع .. ده اولا ..
ثانيا :- تطلع الأخير وساعتها هتلاقي ناس متعرفهاش بتتصل بيك وتقولك ايه ده فضيحتك بقت بجلاجل ...إنت كده مبتفهمش حاجه .. مع ان انت مسعر تمام لكن في واحد بقه عاوز يزود شوية أوفر هيد كده من عنده !!!فا طلعك بره المناقصه واحتمال يطردوك بره لجنة المناقصات اصلا )
ثالثا : وده الحل ..إنك تظبط شغلك انك تطلع التاني او التالت ( خير الأمور الوسط) عشان ولا تخسر المشروع ولا يتقال عنك انك ........... يعني ..وفي الحاله التالته مشروعين تلاته بنفس الطريقه وتتفنش ..
وآسفه على الإطاله ... لكن هي دي معاناتي في رحلة التسعير ياجماعه 
ياترى تنصحوني بإيه ؟؟ أكمل ولا أشوف مجال تاني زي التخطيط ؟؟ أرجو الإفاده


----------



## حسن مشهور (11 ديسمبر 2008)

الإخوة الكرام
كل عام وأنتم جميعاً بألف خير . وأشكر لكم مشاعركم الطيبة . وأقول للأخت/ حبيبه .. صبراً وإبقي على موقفك وقناعاتك طالما أنك واثقة من حساباتك .. وفقك الله . وأعود لموضوعنا :

المشكلة في تسعير المناقصات أنها تـلقى في الغالب على عاتق مهندس التسعير دون مشاركة باقي أفراد طاقم التنـفـيذ ، مع أنها مسؤولية الجمـيع في رأيي .
وقد يكون مهندس التسعير على قدر عال من الكفاءة والخبرة ، ولكن ذلك لن يشفـع له . وغالباً ما يشار إلى مهندس التسعير – في حالة ضياع المناقصة – على أنه قليل الخبرة ، أو أنه إرتكب خطـأ ما – أو ربما عدة أخطاء – تسبب في ضياع فرصة الفوز بالمناقصة .
لقد مررت بتجارب شخصية عديدة ، إضطلعت خلالها بمسؤولية تسعير المناقصات في الشركة .. على الرغم من أنني كنت مدير عام الشركة !! لرغبتي وقناعتي بضرورة تحمل المسؤولية كاملة . وإكتشفت خلال تلك الفترة أن الفوز بـالمناقصة أو خسارتها هو محض صدفة . وفي كلا الحالتين أنت مدان . فإذا فزت بالمناقصة .. يتسابق الحاقدين لإتهامك بأن سعرك رخيص . وإذا خسرتها .. فلابد أن سعرك مبالغ فيه !! إذن .. أنت ملام في أي الحالات .
ولكن الحقيقة .. أنها مجموعة من الظروف – فضلاً عن أسلوب التسعير ذاته – هي التي تتحكم في فوزك أو خسارتك للمناقصة .
فقد حدث أن شاركت في أحد مناقصات القوات المسلحة لبناء مباني معينة في (13) ثلاثة عشر موقعاً على مستوى القطر ، وكان مركز القيادة يقع في جزيرة تبعد حوالي (25) ميلاً بحرياً . ورغم بساطة المباني وسهولة تنفيذها ، كانت المشكلة في مراحل تنفيذ وتسليم المباني طبقاً لأولويات معينة تفرضها إحتياجات القوات المسلحة لبناء وإستبدال المباني القديمة القائمة بتلك الجديدة .
وقد بذلت جهداً مضنـياً في تحليل وتسعير كافة البنود ، وأعددت خطة تنفيذ محكمة تراعي متطلبات التسليم المرحلي للمشروع ، وأضفت كافة المصاريف الإدارية الخاصة (إستخراج وتجديد تصاريح دخول للأفراد والمعدات وخلافه، ومصاريف نقل الأفراد والمعدات والمواد إلى الجزيرة .. وهذه بالذات كانت معضلة) ، ثم أضفت هامش ربح معقول ، وأضفت مرة أخرى نسبة مخاطرة مريحة جداً .. وربحت المناقصة لأجد أن السعر التالي لي يفوقني بنصف مليون دولار !! 
وهنا بدأت المعاناة .. فتم عقد إجتماع فوري لأصحاب الشركة والإدارة (أنا .. بصفتي من قام بالتسعير) ومدير التنفيذ ومديرو المشاريع ، لمناقشة جدوى قبول المناقصة أو الإنسحاب وخسارة التأمين . وكانت فرصة نادرة لي للتعرف على المشاعر الحقيقية (الغِل والحقد .. الدعم والإقتناع) لكافة مسؤولي الشركة . وقررت قبول المناقصة ، لقناعتي بحساباتي وخطتي .. ولضخامة التأمين .. فضلاً عن حفاظي على سمعة الشركة وسمعتي .. مع تحملي للمسؤولية كاملة . وتفرغت لهذا المشروع لضخامته .. وإعتذار مدير التنفيذ عن تحمل المسؤولية .
وبدأ المشروع .. وكان من أكثر المشاريع تحدياً ومشقة ، وكثيرون إعتقدوا أن قبولي بالمشروع يعتبر إنتحاراً .
والحمد لله أولاً ، وبتضافر جهود كافة أفراد الفريق الذي إخترته للعمل معي ، أكملنا المشروع وكانت أرباحنا فيه مجزية بشكل أثار إعجاب أصحاب الشركة ، وغيرة من أحجموا عن المشاركة . وكان هذا المشروع فاتحة خير لمشاريع جديدة مع القوات المسلحة .. التي فضلت تكليفـنا بالمشاريع المستقبلية مباشرة دون مناقصة . 
وقطعاً .. إرتـفعت أسهمي في الشركة ، ولم يعد يرد لي أي طلب ، وكان أولها هو الإستغناء عن خدمات كل من إعتذر .. ليس بدافع الإنتقام ، ولكن للتقاعس عن قبول التحدي .​ 
وإكتشفت ، بعد إكتمال المشروع بنجاح والحمد لله ، أن سبب فوزي بالمشروع هو عدم رغبة وإحجام الشركات الأخرى عن المشاركة في مشروع بهذا التعقيد ، ما دفعها إلى المبالغة في أسعارها . 
لهذا قلت في البداية أن الفوز بالمناقصات هو في الحقيقة محض صدفة .​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (14 ديسمبر 2008)

حقيقة يفيدنا جدا هذا الحوار المستمر الفني المفيد


ودائما اضع في اعتباري

ان النجاح ليس في الفوز بالمناقصة 
لكن النجاح هو الفوز بها بشكل صحيح
تسعيريا واخلاقيا 

فكم من المقاولين يفوزون بمناقصات تكون غير مدروسة فتكون اقل من التكلفة 
او غير مدروسة ايضا فتكون اكثر من التكلفة 

اعتقد ان هذا ليس فوزا 

كذلك ما يؤخذ عن طرق ملتوية وغير مستقيمة 

هو ليس ايضا بفوز

الفوز بالمناقصة هو في وضع تسعير صحيح يتناسب مع تكلفة وحجم مخاطر المشروع بشكل مدروس
وينافس الاسعار الاخرى من الشركات المتقدمة 


مازلنا ننهل من معين خبراتكم زملاءنا الاعزاء

فلا تحرمونا من خبراتكم الثرية 
واخص بالذكر اخي الكريم م حسن مشهور


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (14 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخوه الاعزاء
اعتقد ما تتحدثون عنه من قيام مهندس واحد باعمال التسعير لا يحدث الا فى الشركات الصغيرة والصغيرة جدا اما فى الشركات الكبيره فيتم تحديد مدير للمناقصة وغالبا يكون مهندس له خبرة كبيرة فى التنفيذ ويكون احد مديرين القطاعات.
ويقوم المكتب الفنى بدراسة المناقصة جيدا وحصر الكميات بدقة ونسب الحديد فى الخرسانه والمشاريع التى تكون l.s حتاج الى دقة عاليه حيث ان نسيان اى بند او تجاهل الحصر بدقة يسبب خسارة كبيرة حيث ان السعر المقدم فى المناقصة يكون نهائيا ولا يمكن زيادته او نقصانه مهما زادت الكميات او نقصت طالما تتماشى مع المخططات.
ويكون دور مدير المناقصة هو مراجعة الاسعار والرؤية العامه للمناقصة وتحديد هامش الربح ورؤية البنود التى يمكن المطالبه بفروق اسعار لها من واقع الخبرة.
ويتم الحصول من مقاولى الباطن على عروض اسعار للاعمال التخصصية واضافة هامش الربح المناسب وتجميع المناقصة وتحديد السعر النهائى.


----------



## اسماء عمرو (31 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكر الجميع على مشاركاتهم واود ان استشير اهل الاختصاص واتمنى ان اجد الرد
التحقت منذ 6 اشهر للعمل في شركة مقاولات كبرى بناء على دعوة منهم للعمل كمهندس تخطيط وبرمجة عملت في البداية على المشاركة في اعداد البرنامج الزمني لاحد المشاريع واستمريت بالعمل لمدة 5 اشهر قررت الادارة نقلي من قسم المشاريع الى القسم الفني كي احصل على خبرات جديدة في مجال الكوست والتسعير والعقود بحجة مقدرتي الجيدة على اعداد البرامج الزمنية و متابعتها لابد من تعلم شيء جديد في بادي الامر رحبت بالفكرة صدر القرار من الادارة ل 3 اطراف( كوست . تسعير . عقود ) بضرورة التعاون معي لتحقيق ارادة المدير العام لكن هناك افراد تخشى من التعاون معي بدعوى الخوف على مناصبهم ربما استطيع ان اثبت قدراتي في هذه المجالات واتغلب عليهم ماذا افعل انا الان محتارة هل ابحث عن عمل جديد احقق فيه ذاتي بعيدا عن هذه الاجواء ام ابقى .
ارجو من الجميع تقديم النصيحة لي على اي مجال اركز اكثر (كوست. عقود. تسعير ) ام اترك هذه المعركة وانسحب


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (3 يناير 2009)

أولا لا تنسحبي ابدا ولا تفكري به
ثانيا كوني واثقة من نفسك وهادئة ولا تحاولي إثارة أحد عليكي
اكتسبي ثقة الجميع حتى تستفيدي منهم و لا تدخلي في مهاترات فارغة
اكتسبي ثقة المسئول عنك مباشرة
دائما تسلحي بما هو جديد من المعرفة
ستجديهم في النهاية يتوددوا اليك عندما يقتنعوا بأنك ستصلي بسرعة للمراكز المتقدمة
والله معاكي


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (5 يناير 2009)

موضوع الانتقال من مجال العمل الى مجال آخر هو موضوع يؤرق أحيانا
وقد طرح أحد الاخوة منذ فترة موضوع :ايهما أفضل (البقاء في نفس التخصص لمدة 10 سنوات)
أو (التنقل كل سنة أو سنتين في مجال)...
واختلفت الآراء..


بالنسبة لموضوع المناقصات والتسعير
كنت اعمل منذ فترة كمهندس موقع في سكن للعمال..وكان لدينا مقاول لاعمال plumber 
بعد فترة من بدء العمل تغيرت الادارة .. والمهندس الذي قام بتسعير المشروع..تغير موقعه في العمل

عندما تبين ان السعر المعطى من قبل المقاول هو عال جدا مع ان المشروع لا يتحمل مثل هذا السعر
اصبحت الاقاويل كاحتمالين:
* اما ان المهندس الذي قام بالتسعير متواطئ مع المقاول!!
* أو أنه لا يفقه شيئا في التسعير
سؤالي هو هل هناك احتمال ثالث مثلا!!!؟؟؟

لأن الموضوع خطير جدا وسيضر بسمعة هذا المهندس في الحالتين

وبالحالتين فهو مخطئ


----------



## اسماء عمرو (7 يناير 2009)

عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:


> أولا لا تنسحبي ابدا ولا تفكري به
> ثانيا كوني واثقة من نفسك وهادئة ولا تحاولي إثارة أحد عليكي
> اكتسبي ثقة الجميع حتى تستفيدي منهم و لا تدخلي في مهاترات فارغة
> اكتسبي ثقة المسئول عنك مباشرة
> ...


 

اشكرك اخي على هذا الدعم ولكن المعركة ما زالت مستمرة وجاء اليوم قرار نقلي الى مشروع اخر حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## asg_m25 (11 يناير 2009)

*الشكر والتأييد*

أشكركم على الموضوع الهام والحيوى الخاص بتسعير المناقصات وما يستلزمه من مهارات وأرجو أن نتعاون بكل ما يتعلق بهذا الموضوع من نمازج تسعير وخبرات عملية ومخاطر تم التعامل بها أخوكم / أحمد صابر - مصر


----------



## e2mahmoud (24 يناير 2009)

الحمد لله أني وجدت ضالتي في هذا المنتدى
لكن أنا ملاحظ ان كل الكلام عن دراسة مشاريع المقاولات ، فين يا جماعة الكلام عن دراسة مشاريع الصيانة العامة ومشاريع النظافة ونظافة المدن .... ياريت اللي عنده خبرة في المجال ده وخصوصاً في السعودية يدينا خبرته في المجال ده ، أنا نفسي اتعلمه جدا جدا ... 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## walidkhlil55 (18 فبراير 2009)

م.محمدالمحمود قال:


> موضوع الانتقال من مجال العمل الى مجال آخر هو موضوع يؤرق أحيانا
> وقد طرح أحد الاخوة منذ فترة موضوع :ايهما أفضل (البقاء في نفس التخصص لمدة 10 سنوات)
> أو (التنقل كل سنة أو سنتين في مجال)...
> واختلفت الآراء..
> ...



السلام عليكم 
نعم يجب مراجعة المواصفات التى تم التسعير عليها
مراجعة الموردين الذين قاموا تسعير المواد 
مراجعة المهندس نفسه وطلب تحليل الاسعار الذى قام على اساسه بالتسعير


----------



## خالد قدورة (19 فبراير 2009)

ارجو المزيد من المشاركات لكي تعم الفائدة


----------



## Mohammed Barakat (19 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعل كل ماتقدمونه في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ابوسعاد (22 فبراير 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحياتي لجميع من اسهم في هذا الموضوع ولو بالقراءة
وموضوع تسعير المناقصات هو ومن وجهة نظري اساس اي شركة مقاولات(من يشهد للعروسة اكثر من امها) فعملي هو مهندس دراسات ومناقصات.
والشيئ الذي لابد وان نتفق عليه هو ان تسعير مناقصة ما لابد وان يقوم به فريق عمل متكامل فليس من الممكن ان يكون المهندس المسئول عن الدراسة عليما بالمدني والكهرباء والميكانيكا والتشطيبات...الخ
-بداية يجب ان يكون هناك ادارة للمناقصات تضم مهندسين اكفاء لهم خبرة بالعمل بالمواقع قبل خبرتهم بالمكاتب بمعنى ان يكون امضى فترة جيدة بعدد من المشاريع لكي يكون له حس بما يقوم بتسعيره فنحن نعاني ممن عملوا من بداياتهم بالمكاتب حيث انه وعند نظره للتنفيذ يكون من وجهة نظر مثالية نظرية.
- ثانيا وبعد اختيار المناقصة من قبل ذوي الرأي بالشركة ولدى وصولها لادارة المناقصات يتم فتح ملف للمناقصة يضم المعلومات الابتدائية اولا ومن ثم يضاف لها كل ما تتفتق عنه قريحة فريق العمل المعلومات الابتدائية تشمل اسم المشروع-الجهة المالكة-الاستشاري او المصمم- مدة تنفيذ المشروع-القيود الزمنية المفروضة على المشروع في حالة وجودها- اي اشتراطات مطلوبة مثل مدة صلاحية العرض وقيمة خطاب الضمان سواء كان نسبة من قيمة المشروع او قيمة ثابتة واي معلومات اخرى قد تؤثر على المشروع في طور الدراسة.
- تشكيل فريق العمل بالمشروع وذلك عن طريق المدير المسئول.
- وضع خطة للتسعير لكل فرد من الافراد المشاركين.
-عمل زيارة لموقع المشروع للوقوف على الظروف المحيطة بالمشروع ومن ثم عمل تقرير يتضمن اجابات عن الاسئلة المطروحة مثل طبيعة التربة-قرب وبعد المشروع عن الطرق-المسافات بين المشروع وموردي المواد....الخ.
-عمل اجتماع بعد زيارة الموقع وبعد القراءة العامة للمشروع لوضع التصور لطريقة التنفيذ وذلك بالاتفاق مع ادارة الشركة وادارة المشاريع.
- تحليل بنود المشروع عن طريق تحليل عناصر التكلفة لكل بند مع الاخذ في الاعتبار طريقة التنفيذ وبدائل التنفيذ(تنفيذ ذاتي-مقاولي باطن....الخ).
- استقصاء اسعار موارد المشروع من الموردين او من مقاولي الباطن.
-استقصاء تكلفة فرق العمل من ملفات الشركة معتمدا على خبرة المسعر
-استقصاء وجود الموارد بالشركة(عمالة ومعدات ونسبة المطلوب اضافته للشركة لتنفيذ المشروع.
-دراسة التكاليف الغير مباشرة للمشروع (مكاتب -سكن-نقل-تكاليف الادارة العامة والفروع....الخ).
- اضافة تكلفة التمويل اللازمة للمشروع.
-هامش الربح المقترح
-وضع السعر المقترح للمشروع مع كافة وثائق الدراسة لتوضيح الاسس التي بنيت عليها الدراسة.
- وضع برنامج زمني ابتدائي لتوضيح مسار تنفيذ المشروع.
- وضع خطة التدفقات النقدية للمشروع.
- بيان اعداد العمالة والمعدات مع تصنيف كل منها

هذه هي الخطوط العريضة التي اقوم باتباعها في دراسة المشاريع المطروحة للمنافسة مع ملاحظة ان ما ذكر ليس مرتبا بنفس الترتيب في كل مشروع بمعنى انه مثلا في المشاريع الاعتيادية اقوم بوضع خطة التنفيذ بعد قراءة المشروع مباشرة اما في المشاريع التي تحتوي على بنود غير اعتيادية ولم يسبق لي تسعير مشاريع مماثلة انتظر لحين الانتهاء من تحليل عناصر البنود وهكذا كل الطرق السليمة تؤدي للوصول الى الهدف

مع خالص تحياتي
اخوكم م محمد صقر-
-


----------



## عمر الفاروق (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكور ابو سعاد علي ماقدمته..وادعوك للمشاركة في موضوعي المثبت عن العقود والمواصفات وجداول الكميات ...لعلمي ان مشاركتك ستضيف لنا جميعا...وتسلم يا استاذي
م/ محمد الطبلاوي


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (23 فبراير 2009)

الزميل أبو سعاد 
تحية لك، فقد ابدعت و أعطيت الموضوع حقه من الشرح الكافي


----------



## magnoooo (24 فبراير 2009)

نعم اؤيد الموضوع فهوا مهم جدا ومحتاج دراسات


----------



## عاشق السهر (26 أبريل 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر على موضوعك وتحليلك الرائع


----------



## معتز محمود عباس (18 يناير 2010)

مشكوور بس اتمنى من وجود امثلة عملية وانا كان يوجد عندى ملخص مناقصات سوف ابحث عنة انشاء الله وارسله 
ونرجوامن الجميع الافاده جزاكم الله خيرا.......


----------



## جوده2005 (19 يناير 2010)

موضوع جيد جدا ومهم ..واننى مع الراى ان موضوع التسعير ليس موضوع فردى . هو عمل جماعى لمجموعه من المهندسين لهم خبره بالتنفيذ بالمواقع وتحليل الاسعار .


----------



## hammhamm44 (19 يناير 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## aberessak96 (18 أبريل 2010)

ارجو اخذ مثال عملى لمناقصة وكيفية تسعيرها


----------



## عبدالله رمضان ن (20 أبريل 2010)

ادعم هذا الحوار واتمني اضافة معلومات مفيدة في هذا المجال


----------



## the poor to god (21 أبريل 2010)

اولا يوجد برامج كثير فى عمل التسعير منها اذكر برنامج Timber line 
ثانيا موضوع التسعير فعلا يحتاج خبرة فى التنفيذ عكس ما يحدث فى اغلب الشركات يجيبوا مهندس صغير ويدربوه على برنامج مثل السالف وبينجح يجيب مشاريع لكن خسرانة كثيييير مثل اما يحدث بشركتى السابقة 
ثالثا المشروع لا يخسر بسبب التسعير فقط نسينا دور التنفيذ هو اللى بينجح المشروع ويفشله طبعا اى مدير مشروع ده لو مدير كما اتمنى ان يكون لابد ان يطلب نسخة من المشروع ل POQ و معرفة over head و Breakdown analysis estmate ويحاول قدر المستطاع ان يحافظ على الفرق سواء فى اتفاقاته مع مقاولين الباطن وانتاجية العمالة والبحث ن موردين بسعر اقل ويتقى الله ويبعد عن العمولات 
ان شاء الله ان توفرت هذه الشروط حتى لو التسعير فيه خطأ بنسبة معينة المشروع هيكسب كويس


----------



## sfekry (28 يوليو 2010)

تحياتي
للايضاح... البرايمافيرا برنامج لعمل البرامج الزمنيه ولكنه لا يستخدم في تحليل الاسعار
شكرا


----------



## ALDARDAA (28 يوليو 2010)

اخوانى المشكلة أن من يفوز بالمناقصة هو من يخطئ فى تسعيرها و خاصة مع سياسة الترسية على أقل الاسعار.
مرفق جداول تساعد فى عملية تحليل الاسعار
أرجو أن تفيدكم


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (28 يوليو 2010)

فعلا ،بنتعب وبنحسب وبنجيب عروض أسعار ،ووووو وفي الآخر واحد غلطان ببند أو عدة بنود ترسي عليه المناقصة
والسبب هو الإحالة على أقل الأسعار


----------



## barca1lover (7 أغسطس 2010)

هل بالامكان وضع مثال


----------



## أديب السعيدي (7 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسمحو لي أن أضيف بعض النقاط
1-البرنامج الرئيسي المستخدم في التسعر في هو ccs candy وهو برنامج مختص بالتسعير ويتضمن أيضا planning, progressing, cash flow وعدة أمور أخرى وهذا البرنامج سهل وليس فيه اي تعقيد.
2- على مهندس التسعير أن يعرف كل مراحل العمل وبأدق التفاصيل.
3-يجب أن يكون لديه Back up لكل الأعمال وقيمة تقديرية لكل مرحلة من أي بند
4-أنصح الأخوة بقراءة بعض الكتب عن التسعير وهي مفيدة جدا


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (8 أغسطس 2010)

الزميل أديب ، هل ممكن تأمين البرنامج الذي ذكرته ، لنتمكن من الاطلاع عليه


----------



## أديب السعيدي (9 أغسطس 2010)

عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:


> الزميل أديب ، هل ممكن تأمين البرنامج الذي ذكرته ، لنتمكن من الاطلاع عليه


 

الأخ عبد الرحمن
أرفق لك موقع الشركة المبرمجة ويمكنك تحميل البرنامج منه وهو مجاني وستجد أيضا الشرح في الموقع ذاته

أنصح كل الأخوة بتجربته لأنه البرنامج المطلوب في دول الخليج

الرجاء الدعاء لهداية زوجتي


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (10 أغسطس 2010)

اللهم إهدي زوجة زميلنا أديب السعدي
أين العنوان ؟، يبدو أنك نسيته، اللهم إهدي زوجتك مرة أخرى


----------



## أديب السعيدي (10 أغسطس 2010)

عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:


> اللهم إهدي زوجة زميلنا أديب السعدي
> أين العنوان ؟، يبدو أنك نسيته، اللهم إهدي زوجتك مرة أخرى


 
أنا أسف لأني نسيت الرابط
www.ccssa.com
ويمكن تنزيل الكتب التعليمية له من الرابط
http://www.ccssa.com/Support400.aspx
وأنا جاهز لأي سؤال إن شاء الله
الرجاء الدعاء


----------



## walidkhlil55 (10 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا فى انتظار ال code حتى يتم التفعيل ونبدأ النقاش


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (12 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للزميل الكريم، هل يمكن البحث عن تفعيل لهذا البرنامج المفيد؟


----------



## Jamal (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mohammedsharaby (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ahmed sherbieny (15 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل و لكن موضوع التسعير معقد و يدخل به نقاط متعددة هامة :
1- يغفل الكثيرون أن التسعير لابد أن يبدأ ب Method of statment ( MOS فبعد دراسة المواصفات و الرسومات جيدا لابد من الأخذ في الأعتبار طرق تنفيذ البند ( مثلا عند تسعير خ م لسقف double height لابد عمل حساب العدة و التي لا تظهر إلا في MOS ) .
2- حسابات هوالك العدة علي مستوي كل بند .
3- تكاليف التمويل في حالة S-curve بالناقص و لا يظهر هذا إلا بعد وضع cash flow مبدئي و بالتالي يتم توزيع نسب تكلفة التمويل علي البنود أو وضعها في OH .
4- تكاليف الإعتماد المستندي في حالة الأستيراد .
5- الأخذ في الأعتبار تكاليف الموقع عموما و تجهيزه للتسليم .
6- الشروط الخاصة و التي يتم وضعها ( للخامات الحاكمة ) مثل :
- تم التسعير علي أساس سعر الحديد 4000 جنيه / طن و في حالة تغير الأسعار ............
- أسعار الطاقة - الحديد - الألومنيوم - النحاس - الدولار - النحاس - البيتومين .
7- التأكد من وجود Budget لدي المالك لهذا المشروع .
8- تأخر صرف المستخلصات .
9- يجب مشاركة المنفذين في عملية التسعير .
10- دراسة الحالة الأمنية للموقع ( مثل وجود العرب في منطقة الصحاري و لابد من حساب تكاليف ذلك )
- سهولة دخول و خروج العمالة و الخامات للمشروع ( فمنطقة مثل شرم تحتاج ألي مراعاة هذه الحالات ) 
- وجود المشروع في مناطق هامة لابد من مراعاة دخول الخامات إليها 
11- تصاريح العمل و المرافق العامة و الموقتة .
12- الأوناش الخاصة برفع المعدات الثقيلة .
13- الزيادات التي تحصل الأسعار في شهر يوليو .
14-نسب التضخم و أسعار الصرف 
و هذه بعض النقاط الهامة 

و شكرا 
م. أحمد الشربيني


----------



## hammhamm44 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

الموضوع جميل ويحتاج الى كتب وبالمناسبة ياريت تكون هناك علاقة بين المقايسات والمناقصات فى مختلف المجالات لأن هذا مفيد جدا -- فالمقايصات تتم بعد عمل المقايسات بطريقة صحيحة لوضع المواصفات الفنية وكذلك المالية ووو الموضوع مهم جدا ولمن يتعرض للجان الفحص الفنى والفحص المالى فى المناقصات للبت وهنا خطورة الموضوع


----------



## سعادكو (8 ديسمبر 2010)

اختكم سعاد تبحث عن مشاريع مباشره معا المهندسين ومدراء المشاريع لديها شركات عالميه مصنفه اول للتواصل 00966530430323


----------



## إكرامي سيد أحمد (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (30 ديسمبر 2010)

الموضوع رائع والطرح رائع والمشاركات متميزة 

جزى الله صاحب الموضوع خيرا 

وجزى الله كل المشاركين خيرا


----------



## fox21 (3 يناير 2011)

المشكلة الأساسية فى برنامج الـ ccs أنه يحتاج لتفعيل بواسطة الهاتف من الشركة المالكة سنويا
لذلك لا يمكن كسر الحماية عليه مطلقا​


----------



## fadi alsarf (20 يونيو 2011)

*اريد منكم المساعده ان امكن*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحقيقه انا لست مهندس ولكن انا مسجل في هذا الموقع بسبب عملي وسمعةالموقع و مشرفيه ومشاركيه ولما فيه من فائده كبيره
انا ادير مؤسسة مقاولات صغيره واسعا الى تطويرها 
بدات الان في التوسع والعقود الحكوميه لان الشغل سابقا وحتى الان
في العقود الخاصه
حصلت قبل يومين على نسخة للدخول في مشروع حكومي
تسوير حوالي 20 مقبره وتسليم العطاء قريب جدا
فإذا بالامكان افادتي في دراسة المشروع والتسعيره والتكاليف
وكل ماهو جديد في هذا الشأن
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## هانى شاكر احمد حسن (20 يونيو 2011)

على فكرة الموضوع ده يتوقف على عوامل اساسها الخبرة و حس السوق و اعمال سابقة لتسعير نفس البنود و معاملات الكفاءة للايدى العاملة و المعايير القياسية التى يستخدمها المالك و تقدير المخاطر المختلفة و احصائيات خاصة بتغير سعر المواد على حسب التغيرات المحيطة و الظروف البيئية المحيطة و مخاطر طبيعة العمل و اسعار الطاقة و اتاحيتها فى الموقع و طبيعة الارض و سلوك المالك فى التعاملات المالية ة الاجرائية و غيرها من العوامل التى ان تم تجاهلها و جدت المناقصة عند تحولها لعقد يتم تنفيذه فى صورة مشروع متجه للخسارة و التأخير


----------



## masameeso (21 يونيو 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fadi alsarf (21 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذا الموضوع مهم جدا وانا شخصيا اواجهه الان 
لست مهندس ولكن لدي مؤسسة مقاولات بالسعوديه واغلب شغلي كان في الشاريع الخاصه ولكن الان في المملكه طفرة انشاءات حكوميه واستغلال هذه الفرصه يساوي الشئ الكبير للمنشأه وبناء الهيكل الاداري المتكامل بإختصار لمن يستغل هذا الوقت سوف ينتقل نقله نوعيه من مؤسسه صغير الى متوسطه في فتره وجيزه جداً لاتتعدى سنتين بالكثير
لذلك دخلت في مشروع تسوير وما عندي خلفيه عن طرق التسعير وتحميل البنود على بعض ومهارات وفنيات هذه الامور بالإضافه ان راس المال ضعيف مع العلم انه ليس عقبه بمجرد الحصول العقد الحكومي لان ممكن البنوك بتعطيك تمويل وتسدد من المستخلصات لاي مشروع كان 
فماذا تشيرون علي فيه هل ابطل او اواصل او اشوف لي مهندس من احد الدول العربيه الشقيقه سواء كان مقيم بالسعوديه اومن خارج السعوديه ملم بجمع هذه الامورنجيب له فيزه ونشتغل سوا ادخل انا وياه بالنسبه اوشراكه
ولكم جزيل شكري هلى هذا المضوع الرائع


----------



## fadi alsarf (21 يونيو 2011)

م اشرف الكرم قال:


> بكل تأكيد اخونا الكريم عبد الرحمن​
> فتسعير المناقصات
> هو اساس التنافسية المرجوة في كل شركة مقاولات او حتى استشارات وتصميم​
> لكننا حاولنا في موضوعات متفرقة ان نعالج اجزاءا مما يتعلق بالتسعير
> ...


 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذا الموضوع مهم جدا وانا شخصيا اواجهه الان 
لست مهندس ولكن لدي مؤسسة مقاولات بالسعوديه واغلب شغلي كان في الشاريع الخاصه ولكن الان في المملكه طفرة انشاءات حكوميه واستغلال هذه الفرصه يساوي الشئ الكبير للمنشأه وبناء الهيكل الاداري المتكامل بإختصار لمن يستغل هذا الوقت سوف ينتقل نقله نوعيه من مؤسسه صغير الى متوسطه في فتره وجيزه جداً لاتتعدى سنتين بالكثير
لذلك دخلت في مشروع تسوير وما عندي خلفيه عن طرق التسعير وتحميل البنود على بعض ومهارات وفنيات هذه الامور بالإضافه ان راس المال ضعيف مع العلم انه ليس عقبه بمجرد الحصول العقد الحكومي لان ممكن البنوك بتعطيك تمويل وتسدد من المستخلصات لاي مشروع كان 
فماذا تشيرون علي فيه هل ابطل او اواصل او اشوف لي مهندس من احد الدول العربيه الشقيقه سواء كان مقيم بالسعوديه اومن خارج السعوديه ملم بجمع هذه الامورنجيب له فيزه ونشتغل سوا ادخل انا وياه بالنسبه اوشراكه
ولكم جزيل شكري هلى هذا المضوع الرائع*​


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (21 يونيو 2011)

أكيد لازم يتوفر لديك مهندس بخبرة جيدة ،ممكن يكون دوام جزئي ولكن أنصحك بإعطاؤه نسبة من الأرباح لتكون حافز كبير له لتحصيل الأرباح


----------



## The Expert (17 يوليو 2011)

كما ذكرت في مشاركات سابقة ان كل مشروع يعتبر حالة خاصة يجب دراست جميع مستنداته ووثائقه بطريقة متأنيه ودقيقة وطريقة التسعير التقليدية هي الانجح حتى الان وذلك لان هناك عوامل وظروف لا يستطيع الا الانسان المتخصص الخبير تقديرها عند وضع السعر وليس الكومبيوتر. تحليل الاسعار المقدرة موضوع يمكن أن يقوم به الكومبيوتر لكن تركيبة السعر والمكونة من مواد وعمالة ومعدات وغيرها يجب ان تكون يدوية صرفة وذلك لتغطية جميع جوانب المشروع كوحدة واحدة لا تتكرر بجميع ظروفها ووقتها ومكانها .................


----------



## wdalobied (19 يوليو 2011)

مادة جيدة جدا


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (15 سبتمبر 2011)

sfekry قال:


> تحياتي
> للايضاح... البرايمافيرا برنامج لعمل البرامج الزمنيه ولكنه لا يستخدم في تحليل الاسعار
> شكرا


 صحيح.
ولكن
سؤال
تخيل انك ادخلت كل المدخلات للمايكروسفت بروجكت
الموظفين رواتبهم المعدات ال ال ال كل شئ
ثم حسبت تخيل انه المشروع تم الانتهاء منه في كذا وكذا وكذا ثم قمت بعمل تكلفة المشروع هل سيرفض او يعترض؟؟؟؟


----------



## The Expert (19 سبتمبر 2011)

تحياتي للمجيع 

عند وضع السعر لأي بند من بنود المناقصة لابد من قراءة المواصفات مع المخططات بكل دقة وتمعن وعدم التعميم لأي بند من البنود لأن كل مناقصة بل ومشروع حدث لا يتكرر. كما ان هناك الكثير من البنود اذا لم يتم قراءة مواصفاتها بتمعن يؤدي إلى تسعير قاتل وأنا هنا اعني تكاليف البند المباشرة . ومكونات سعر التكلفة المباشر هي : قيمة المواد واصلة لموقع المشروع + نسبة الهدر+ أجور التركيب او التصنيع + أخرى ومثال على ذلك عند وضع سعر التكلفة المباشر للخرسانة المسلحة للقواعد أو اللبشة الذي يتكون من : سعر المتر المكعب للخرسانة الجاهزة مع المضخة + قيمة حديد التسليح + مصنعيات النجارة + مصنعيات الحدادة + قيمة الاخشاب اللازمة + أخري . [/b][/size]

قيمة المتر المكعب للخرسانة الجاهزة مع المضخة = 250 ريال تقريبا" 
حديد التسليح 80 كغم بسعر 3 ريال/كغم = 240 ريال ( قيمة الحديد فقط )
أجور نجارة (نجارين مسلح) 60 ريال/م3 = 60 ريال/م3
أجور حدادة (حدادين مسلح) 40 ريال/م3 = 40 ريال/م3
أخشاب حسب نسبة الاستهلاك = 30 ريال /م3
أخرى (سلك تربيط ومسامير ورش وفرمجة..... الخ ) = 6 ريال/م3
----------------------
إذن ستكون التكلفة المباشرة للمتر المكعب = 626 ريال/3 ( +نسبة هدر حوالى 2،5 %)

مع التأكيد أن الاسعار أعلاه تختلف بإختلاف الجزء الإنشائي ( الكمرات ، الاعمدة ، الاسقف .... الخ) من ناحية قيمة المواد والمصنعيات والمواصفات المطلوبة وذلك لإختلاف نسب الحديد للجزء الانشائي ومدى سهولة وصعوبة أعمال النجارة والحدادة وكمياتها. وإذا أراد الأعضاء أية أمثلة أخرى أو اية أستفسارات فعلى الرحب والسعة.
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق والسداد​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله​


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (19 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكر الزميل الخبير ويا ريت يتوفر لدينا في القسم تحليل للبنود الرئيسية للأعمال المدنية حسب ما تفضلت لتكون مرجعا مفيدا للجميع، بصراحة ستكون معلومات قيمة حيث يمكن تغيير أسعار المواد حسب الواقع وقت التسعير
تحياتي للخبير


----------



## egyptian_king80 (12 يناير 2012)

ممتاز جدا" المشروع والاراء الاكتر من رائعة للمهندسين هنا بس لى رجاء ياريت نعمم مش بس نتكلم على الأعمال المدنية حاجة تانى لو فيه حد عنده مشروع تسعير جاهز ياريت يبعته او لو حد قرء كتب شايف انها تخدم ياريت يشاركنا بيها
شكرا"


----------



## محمد السواكنى (18 يناير 2012)

اتمنى معرفة المزيد فى تسعير المناقصات


----------



## sayedahmed330 (20 يناير 2012)

برجاء التفاعل اكثر مع الموضوع وخصوصا من المهندسين الأكفاء ذوي الخيرة
حتى تعم الفائدة
لآن الموضوع كبير................ويحتاج الكثير


----------



## ahmad_fawzy (21 فبراير 2012)

المشاركات ممتازة وجزا الله الجميع خيرا


----------



## kaplan (21 فبراير 2012)

يوجد برنامج محترم جدا ولكنه غير مجانى ويباع هما فى مصر (بالدنجل) لتسعير المناقصات ومستخلصات مقاولى الباطن والتسعير


----------



## kaplan (21 فبراير 2012)

البرنامج اسمه كونتراكر


----------



## المقاول6680 (9 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ايها الزملاء ارجو من سيادتكم تنزيل برنامج برامافيرا وكيفيه التعامل معه


----------



## Pro.Eng (27 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم

يا ريت لو يوجد برامج متعلقة بهذا الخصوص


----------



## mfarghaly (29 يوليو 2012)

من أفضل برامج التسعير برنامج Candy


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (29 سبتمبر 2012)

هل من لديه طريقة لفك هذا البرنامج؟ إنه من أفضل برامج التسعير والمتابعة وعمل المستخلصات


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (27 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع مهم ويحتاج الي اراء الزملاء


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (27 أكتوبر 2012)

يبدو ان البرنامج لم يلفت انتباه الزملاء الشباب ، البرنامج يهم فئة مهندسي التسعير للمناقصات


----------



## عماد 2011 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم افهم من العرض انه يوجد لديكي شركات مقاولات تنفيذ وشكرا


----------



## م.وسيم (23 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكلتي الاساسية بحساب الساعات اللازمة لانجاز عمل ما .. ومنها الحصول على عدد العمالة اللازمة .. وبالتالي تحديد مصاريف وتكاليف رواتب وما تحمله على المشروع ..


----------



## glman (26 ديسمبر 2012)

هل يوجد كتب تساعد في تعلم الطرق العلميه لللتسعيير


----------



## arch_faris (10 نوفمبر 2013)

الهدف من المنتدى هو الافادة والاستفادة بين الاعضاء وكذلك تبادل الخبرات والمشاركة هي اختيارية وبالتالي لا داعي لحجب المواضيع عن من تقل مشاركاتهم عن 10 ...


----------



## the poor to god (10 نوفمبر 2013)

هذا بحر من الخبرات والبرامج المخصصة لا تغنى عن اهل الخبرة


----------



## ربى الله (13 يونيو 2014)

الموضوع كبير ويحتاج تفاصيل أكبر


----------



## eng_m_atef (29 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
زملائي الأعزاء
تسعير المناقصات من الأمور الأكثر أهمية بالنسبة لشركات المقاولات
فبسبب التسعير الخاطئ للبنود يكون هو السبب الأكبر الذي يدفع المقاولين إلي تقليل جودة الإنشاء ليقلص مصاريف الانتاج لتقليل الخسائر وبتراكم الخسارات تنهار شركات المقاولات
والتسعير الغير مدروس بالمبالغة في تقييم البنود يضعف الفرصة من الحصول علي مشاريع وبالتالي تباعد الشركة عن السوق
فان موضوع تسعير المناقصات من اهم الأمور لشركات المقاولات ونرجوا بالاهتمام بذلك الموضوع أكثر
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## sulaimance (31 أغسطس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعل كل ماتقدمونه في ميزان حسناتكم و بارك فيكم


----------



## ايمن حسين (14 نوفمبر 2020)

مازال الموضوع يحتاج الاخوة اصحاب الخبرات ليلقوا الضوء اكثر لتغطية متطلبات التسعير


----------

